# Text in Zelle mit Bild schreiben



## unlord (7. Februar 2004)

Da ich ein totaler Anfänger in Sachen Grundgerüst bin hab ich mal wieder keine Ahnung und bin fast am verzweifeln -.-. Mein Grundgerüst sieht jetzt so aus: 
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head>
<title>Testseite</title>
</head>
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<div align="center">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="1000">
  <tr>
    <td width="11%" rowspan="3" valign="top" background="gfx_set/linksbg.JPG" height="1000">
    <img border="0" align="right" src="gfx_set/links.JPG" width="167" height="1000"></td>
    <td width="26%" height="100" valign="top">
    <img src="gfx_set/mitteoben.JPG" width="100%" height="100%"></td>
    <td width="11%" rowspan="3" valign="top" background="gfx_set/rechtsbg.JPG" height="1000">
    <img border="0" src="gfx_set/rechts.JPG" width="142" height="1000"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="26%" height="868" valign="top">
  <img border="0" src="gfx_set/mittemitte.JPG" width="100%" height="869"></tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="32" valign="top">
    <img src="gfx_set/mitteunten.JPG" width="100%" height="100%"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Jetzt will in der Tabelle <tr><td width="26%" height="868" valign="top"><img border="0" src="gfx_set/mittemitte.JPG" width="100%" height="869"></tr> Text stehen haben, kann mittemitte.JPG aber nicht einfach als background benutzten, da das Design sich je nach Auflösung anpasst (wegen width="xxx%"), zumindest hoffe ich, dass es das tut ^^. Wie schaffe ich es jetzt ohne background in diese Tabelle zu schreiben, ohne das Bild zu verschieben? Bin natürlich auch offen für andere Lösungen, wie gesagt bin in sowas ein totaler . Da ich gerade dabei bin... wie schaffe ich es, dass bei den Bildern nicht immer automatisch diese Windows-Optionen beim MouseOver erscheinen (Speichern, Drucken, usw.)?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

mfg
unlord


----------



## rootssw (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Also, erstmal zu der IE-Option, die du meintest.
Die kriegst du mit folgender Zeile im Header der HTML-Datei weg:


```
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
```

Und du kannst Text in die Spalte der Tabelle einfügen, indem du die Bereiche (Bild und Text) in 2 verschiedene DIVs packst und diese dann per CSS _"absolute"_ positionierst.
Hier nur mal ganz kurz ein Beispiel:


```
<table>
<tr>
<td>
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:1">
<img src="bild.gif" />
</div>
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:2">
Hier kommt dann der Text rein
</div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## unlord (8. Februar 2004)

Ok das mit dem metatag hat geklappt aber das andere... -.-'

Ich habe mein Script so umgeschrieben und es sieht total verbugt aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="imagetoolbar" content="no">
</head>
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<div align="center">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="100%">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="19%" rowspan="3" valign="top" height="100%" background="gfx_set/linksbg.JPG">
    <img src="gfx_set/links.JPG" width="167" height="100%" align="right"></td>
    <td width="61%" height="12%" valign="top"><img src="gfx_set/mitteoben.JPG" width="100%" height="128"></td>
    <td width="20%" rowspan="3" valign="top" height="100%" background="gfx_set/rechtsbg.JPG"><img src="gfx_set/rechts.JPG" width="142" height="100%"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="62%" height="82%" valign="top"><div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:1">
<img src="gfx_set/mittemitte.JPG" width="100%" height="825"></div
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:2">Bla</div></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="62%" height="4%" valign="top"><img src="gfx_set/mitteunten.JPG" width="100%" height="47"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Kannst du mir sagen wo da der Fehler liegt?
Ich hab hier auch mal meine Site geuppt: Normal Buggy 

Dort soll jeweils zwischen den beiden Naviboxen der Kontent Text stehen

mfg
unlord


----------



## rootssw (10. Februar 2004)

Also, speziell mit deinem Design hab' ich es jetzt nicht getestet, es funktioniert aber erst, wenn du die zwei DIVs in ein übergeortnetes div packst, das eine relative Positionierung hat (Hab' ich ja garnicht mit bei geschrieben! :-( ).

```
<table>
<tr>
<td>
<div stlye="position:relative;">
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:1">
<img src="bild.gif" />
</div>
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:2">
Hier kommt dann der Text rein
</div></div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Oder du kannst dein Bild trotzdem als Hintergrundbild nehmen, und dann z. B. in einem DIV oder der vorhandenen Spalte die width- und height-Werte per StyleCheet auf dieselben setzen, die schon in deinem <img>-Tag stehen.


----------

